# `68 wiper switch



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, so I swapped out the under dash and under hood wiring harnesses and ever sense the wipers don't park right, they just keep going up and down about 4 inches trying to park till they finally do park. The old harness had the two wire plug at the motor attached to the bottom two posts and a single wire at the top. In order to get them to park right I had to put the single wire on the bottom and flip the two wire plug upside down from what it was originally. So after messing around and finally got it to work right by switching the wires, but it reversed the wiper switch. At park before the word washer on the knob was orientated level and turned counterclockwise to turn them on. Now it turns clockwise to turn on and when off the word wiper is at a 90* angle from being flat, but it does park the first time. Both speeds work right and it parks right, but the switch looks like it's turned on. WTF?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

First off, are you sure you have a '68 wipe switch? When I was putting my '69 together my wipers were doing some very strange things too. I finally figured out that I'd installed a '70 wiper switch. Externally, it looked identical to the '69 switch but it sure didn't work the same from an electrical standpoint.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No not positive it is a `68 switch. This is the switch in it's new "off" position.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone with a `68 wanna chime in on which way your wiper switch works? And maybe which way your 3 wires attach to the wiper motor?
Also, where is the reverse switch at?? On the `65 it's on the trans, but not on this one, or is it just missing from the trans?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Ruckee, are you asking about the back up light switch? If so, on the manual transmission it is mounted directly behind the reverse link rod on the shifter. I will go out and look at the wiper motor in a bit. Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Ruckee, my wiper motor has the single wire connected at the top (black/blue). Double wire connector below that (black/yellow on top black/white on bottom). Pump has a double wire connector (blue/white on left and black/yellow on right). Matt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Matthew, I'll check that out this afternoon and report back.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes sir, Matt


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry I can't help you out Rukee, I have to leave mine unplugged all the time because it won't park and I have never taken the time to figure it out. I still haven't even aimed my headlights. Needless to say, the car never sees rain or dark.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Matthew said:


> Ruckee, my wiper motor has the single wire connected at the top (black/blue). Double wire connector below that (black/yellow on top black/white on bottom). Pump has a double wire connector (blue/white on left and black/yellow on right). Matt


Okay, thanks for posting this info. When I connect it like that they do park right, but I only have 1 speed. 
The way I had it the switch was backwards but I had 2 speeds.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

The wipers in my '68 were acting like that, going up and down about 4 inches trying to park. Turned out it was a ground problem, I added a ground strap from the gauge cluster to the metal dash and it fixed the problem.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

kilkm68 said:


> The wipers in my '68 were acting like that, going up and down about 4 inches trying to park. Turned out it was a ground problem, I added a ground strap from the gauge cluster to the metal dash and it fixed the problem.


Don't know how grounding the gauge cluster would help the wiper motor park right. :confused


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I know, I seriously need a new dash wiring harness. When the wipers would do that my left turn signal would also illuminate. I added additional ground wires on the turn signals and the gauge cluster and everything works fine now. I think in '69 they added grounding straps to the gauge clusters that the '68's didn't have. I saw some in an Ames catalogue and decided to try it.


----------

